# 35th Annual Tour of the Unknown Coast, May 11



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

35th Annual Tour of the Unknown Coast, May 11 Since 1978 the Tour of the Unknown Coast has been a Northern California "must do" ride. The scenery is breathtaking; the route travels under the giant redwoods of the famed Avenue of the Giants, climbs over the coastal ridge to arrive at the "Unknown Coast" --- one of the last stretches of undeveloped coastline in the state. Ahead looms "The Wall," an infamous climb to test your strength and stamina. The final miles are a twisting descent to bring you back to the quaint Victorian town of Ferndale where the finish line and a great BBQ is awaits you.

Tour of the Unknown Coast | California's Toughest Century


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

Cool Vid from 2012


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Big-foot said:


> Cool Vid from 2012


You have some pretty nice video's Big Foot. Thanks. Oh, good luck on the race.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

FFREE CAMPING! To help make this event more affordable to visiting riders there's free camping the night before and the night of the event. Just pitch your tent on any of the grass areas within the Fairgrounds. There are showers, real bathrooms and a few BBQ grills.

There's also a pasta feed the night before, $8 for all you can eat, and breakfast in morning too, $8 for all you can eat -- eggs, hashbrowns, French toast, bacon, juices, Kinetic Koffee, cereals, fruits, bagels & more.

Tour of the Unknown Coast | California's Toughest Century​


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Signed up, coming down from Seattle with friends from Oregon. This will be my third time, my friends have a few more than that. Hoping to suffer less than the previous times...


----------



## LatifB (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll be there riding my first metric century. My riding buddy's done the full century a bunch of times but didn't feel I was ready being 63 and been road riding for 8 months.


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--> Before it became an actual event the route still used today for the Tour of the Unknown Coast was a favorite loop among Humboldt County’s serious cyclists. This 100-mile lap has unparalleled beauty and challenges. In 1977 a group of these hardcore riders got together for an informal race for bragging rights over who could be first to complete what they had dubbed the Tour of the Unknown Coast. The following year it grew from that haphazard beginning to become an actual event. Here we are 35 years later and the event that has been called "California's Toughest 100-Miler" is still going strong, with this year’s event coming up on Saturday, May 11, at the Humboldt County Fairgrounds in Fernale. 

The event eventually became a non-profit that in the past ten years has donated over $160,000 to the local organizations that help with the event, including: Humboldt County 4H, Humboldt County Search & Rescue, Honeydew Volunteer Fire Department, Petrolia Volunteer Fire Department, Humboldt Amateur Radio Club and other. 

That tough 100-miler that is the stuff of legends is still the premier event, with just over 10,000 of climbing it's a worthy challenge for any rider, even a pro. To help the riders through their day there are five rest stops along the route; all are stocked with water, sports drinks and snacks; most have mechanics on duty and the stop at A.W. Way Park near Petrolia has sandwiches, massage therapists and more. All hundred mile riders are rewarded with a finisher’s patch and a great barbecue at the finish. 

Knowing that there are many riders with less masochism in their blood the Tour of the Unknown Coast also offers shorter rides.


10 MILE FARM TOUR: NO HILLS! A safe, scenic ride through the Ferndale farmlands. Snacks and beverages at the turnaround and bagels and spread at the finish from Los Bagels. This ride is recommended for families with young children. Roads closed to vehicular traffic. Start Time 11:30 am.

20 MILE FAMILY RIDE: There is only one very small climb leaving Ferndale as the riders head out through the scenic Eel River Valley. A rest stop with snacks and beverages waits at the turnaround at the end of Price Creek Road. At the finish there are bagels and spread from Los Bagels. Start Time 10:30 am.

50 MILE CHALLENGE: This beautiful ride travels the Eel River Valley to Rio Dell, down Hwy 101 to the Avenue of the Giants and a rest stop/turnaround at the Immortal Tree that’s fully stocked with snacks and sandwiches. Back at Ferndale riders enjoy a great barbecue from Blackberry Bramble. Start Time 8:00 am.

100 KILOMETER CHALLENGE: This is for those who want more than 50 miles, but aren't ready for a full 100. The 100K (62 miles) follows the same up and back route as the 50-miler, but continues on from the 50-mile turnaround with an added 6-mile out & back section of the Avenue of the Giants. The rest stop at the Immortal Tree is fully stocked with snacks and sandwiches. Back at Ferndale riders enjoy a great barbecue from Blackberry Bramble. Start Time 7:30am

Entry forms are available at all local bicycle shops. Participants can turn in their entries at Adventure’s Edge in Arcata or Eureka. While the $10 late fee for the 50-mile, 100-kilometer and 100-mile rides is already in effect, participants can have that waived by entering at Adventure’s Edge by May 5. On Saturday May 4 preregistered riders and those who enter in person can pick up their rider number at Adventure’s Edge in Eureka from 12 noon to 3:00 pm. On-line registration will be open until May 10. On-side registration at the Humboldt County Fairgrounds in Ferndale is on Friday, May 10 from 5:00pm to 7:00pm and on the morning of the event beginning at 6:00am.

For more information visit Tour of the Unknown Coast | California's Toughest Century.

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0in; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## ACree (Feb 5, 2006)

Came down for my third TUC, about ten years after the last time I was there. Great weather. Roads were rougher than I remembered. Panther gap longer than I remembered, the wall not as steep, but longer. Pretty cool event. Definitely tougher than most centuries.


----------

